# How to trim veneer?



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I purchased some veneer on ebay, im putting it on plywood and need to trim it flush with the plywood. Whats the best way of doing this. Its real wood with no backing and its about 1/42 (.024") should i just use a sharp knife? Also its walnut burl and it has a few small hole i was thinking sawdust and glue to fill them?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Using a knife or a router can have the tendency to tear the veneer and follow the grain. A safer and cleaner method is to use a mill file. Lay the file flat and raise the tip slightly. Rasp off the overhang with sharp push only strokes. Actually it will be the edge of the file that does the work. Hold the file so the handle is slightly forward on the push stroke.










 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have had some nice success with a sharp chisel run along the protruding edge. Provided your chisel is sharp, it should cut no problem. CM's suggestion is also a great one. He has a lot more experience than me and would know better, but I thought that I would throw what I have done into the mix.


----------



## panzer (Dec 12, 2010)

I use a trim router and trim right to left or as some would say a climb cut


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Sence it un backed veneer do as Cabinetman says or use a veneer saw dont use a routher I did that before and had to remake a table top, so from experance here use a file or veneer saw 
Roy


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I started off using an exacto knife and that did not work well at all then i tried kenbos way n tha seemed to wrk pretty well ill give the file a try here on the next one. Is there a way to put some type of backing on yourself?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an easy cheap way that works for me. Take a Razor Blade an Hammer it into a small block at a 45 Degree Angle. The Block rides along top of plywood . It takes a little getting used to don't pull or push hard and it works

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

the burl seems to be super brittle and chips when i used a knife. dont know if this is because its not backed, because its a burl or thats just how veneer is. This is my first time working with any type of veneer.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Kevin07 said:


> the burl seems to be super brittle and chips when i used a knife. dont know if this is because its not backed, because its a burl or thats just how veneer is. This is my first time working with any type of veneer.


Each species is different Burls the grain goes every which way sp that is why I use a veneer saw then a file, I make table tops from all tryes of veneers I know what you are going throw. Best thing to do is take your time an pratice an pratice. I put my veneers to wood backers before i put to plywood, I find that easyier for me in the long run, set up the bag and do 2-3 tops at a time or a realy big one. Here are some of mine I have done.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dang they look nice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on how flat the veneer is you are using, some may be wavy or curly, it can benefit from using a Poplar crossbanding. Some burls or crotches may need to be "softened".
.

















 







.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking Nice Cabinetman :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cabinetman i think the crossbanding idea would have helped out alot. I should have read up a little more before just jumping into the unknown.

I was playing around with some birch veneer i got for free, and it was *alot* easyer to cut than the burl. I have been using just plain titebond origonal glue and clamping veneer and substrate to another very flat piece of wood and putting lots of weight in the center. The birch that i glued came out super wavy. I hit it with an iron thinking mabe that would help and it did but it still did not get rid of the waves. I dont have a vacum press and dont plan on making one. I hear that there is some sort of glue that work with an iron. What do you guys use to glue veneer on to flat sustrates? Any good links on working with veneers?


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Kevin 07.

When I saw this thread was about veneer I had to look in. I will not give you my views because I am only learning, but I am interested in the information given to you.

Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just a headsup....a big sheet metal shear works the treat,before laminating.We use an old 40's Pexto 37.Best of luck,BW


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

BWSmith said:


> Just a headsup....a big sheet metal shear works the treat,before laminating.We use an old 40's Pexto 37.Best of luck,BW


------------

That is from outside the square. It opens up a lot of other possibilities as well.

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I use cold press glue its made by titebond an it made for veneering, when you are using weights for glueing to substructure you need to start with equal weight, I start making a cole press out of pywood or MDF. There are free plans for making onr on the internet an just make one, I have different size ones but i use the small one on my Marquarty an on big ones I use the vacum press. Warning do not put glue to the veneer only on the substruturer ok or the veneer will curl on you.
Roy


----------

